# Tips for a new climber/ business owner



## david1332 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey guys so I've been climbing for my own company's for about 6 months now and get better every job with both climbing and rigging. I'm faster and now don't shake in my knees every time I'm above 20 ft. I can comfortably spur a tree all the way up and block/ rig it down as well as prune and rig larger limbs. 
However I'm not the fastest guy in the world ( a little over cautious sometimes) and I would like to become more efficient so I can bang out more jobs quickly. 
Any tips?
I climb with a zig zag, Klein Spurs, ct foot ascender and my arms lol.


----------



## stzacrack (Jul 3, 2016)

Climb more


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 3, 2016)

My company's mini-skidsteers are the biggest efficiency tool we have besides the crane. The ability to move large pieces of brush and logs easily saves huge amounts of time and manpower. We also use them in rigging to lift pieces being cut, essentially turning the tree into a crane. I can't imagine doing large removals without a skid anymore. It was actually the third piece of equipment purchased after truck and chipper. In terms of being a better climber, that just comes with experience and physical fitness.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 3, 2016)

david1332 said:


> Hey guys so I've been climbing for my own company's for about 6 months now and get better every job with both climbing and rigging. I'm faster and now don't shake in my knees every time I'm above 20 ft. I can comfortably spur a tree all the way up and block/ rig it down as well as prune and rig larger limbs.
> However I'm not the fastest guy in the world ( a little over cautious sometimes) and I would like to become more efficient so I can bang out more jobs quickly.
> Any tips?
> I climb with a zig zag, Klein Spurs, ct foot ascender and my arms lol.[/QU



Hmm 6 months climbing for your own company so I guess this business is a learn on your own deal. If you have a wife and kids best tip I can give you is get a hefty life insurance policy.


----------



## david1332 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yeah I'm 18 so no wife and kids lol. 
However I did watch and help a couple friends of mine who have tree companies for a while ( who climbed) and learned ALOT from them. They still help me from time to time with anything I have that's real technical or huge . I can safely handle anything up to an 80 ft. 46" diameter oak ( still a little out of my league to do alone) but I'm getting there. I do about 50/50 pruning/ removals where I am. ( central NJ) .


----------



## david1332 (Jul 3, 2016)

crotchclimber said:


> My company's mini-skidsteers are the biggest efficiency tool we have besides the crane. The ability to move large pieces of brush and logs easily saves huge amounts of time and manpower. We also use them in rigging to lift pieces being cut, essentially turning the tree into a crane. I can't imagine doing large removals without a skid anymore. It was actually the third piece of equipment purchased after truck and chipper. In terms of being a better climber, that just comes with experience and physical fitness.


I'm currently using a truck and trailer setup but I'm seriously looking into a mason dump with built up sides ( I do a good amount of landscaping so that would be used more than just a chip truck) and a 9" hydro feed chipper.


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 4, 2016)

What are you doing with your brush without a chipper? Chipper is #1 efficiency tool.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

david1332 said:


> Yeah I'm 18 so no wife and kids lol.
> However I did watch and help a couple friends of mine who have tree companies for a while ( who climbed) and learned ALOT from them. They still help me from time to time with anything I have that's real technical or huge . I can safely handle anything up to an 80 ft. 46" diameter oak ( still a little out of my league to do alone) but I'm getting there. I do about 50/50 pruning/ removals where I am. ( central NJ) .


So 18 watched friends, helped a while, now wanting tips to up production, just so we got it all straight ? Oh I forgot, 50/50 pruning /removals but you can handle 80 foot 46 dbh trees like they're tooth picks? Please; just so we got the full just of your situation, tell us how your pruning. I mean explain your methods of pruning, do you use a handsaw or chainsaw, or both? Are you using a ladder or ascenders or spurs for your pruning? Do you do summer pruning? Do you have any pictures of your work so we can get a better idea of your skills? Do you have insurance for your work?


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> So 18 watched friends, helped a while, now wanting tips to up production, just so we got it all straight ? Oh I forgot, 50/50 pruning /removals but you can handle 80 foot 46 dbh trees like they're tooth picks? Please; just so we got the full just of your situation, tell us how your pruning. I mean explain your methods of pruning, do you use a handsaw or chainsaw, or both? Are you using a ladder or ascenders or spurs for your pruning? Do you do summer pruning? Do you have any pictures of your work so we can get a better idea of your skills? Do you have insurance for your work?


Let me clear that up. I can handle anything that's NOT a crazy big tree like that lol. I sub out any work I know I would be I overmatched with. With pruning I use handsaws for anything live but chainsaws for deadwood/ big stuff when pruning for aesthetics. If you read my original post you would know I climb with a zigzag and a CT foot ascender. Spikes a big no-no unless it's a removal. I don't see why I can't prune in the summer ( unless it's a crepe mental or something) . Pictures I will have to look for ( I always forget to take before pictures but I will look around) and as for insurance Hell yeah I have insurance!!!! 2 mil gen liability and a good health insurance policy. I'm also getting my HIC license soon. 
I'm not some hack running around topping trees and spiking beautiful redwoods lmfao.


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

crotchclimber said:


> What are you doing with your brush without a chipper? Chipper is #1 efficiency tool.


That's why I'm lookin into one. I currently drag it all onto my trailer


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

david1332 said:


> Let me clear that up. I can handle anything that's NOT a crazy big tree like that lol. I sub out any work I know I would be I overmatched with. With pruning I use handsaws for anything live but chainsaws for deadwood/ big stuff when pruning for aesthetics. If you read my original post you would know I climb with a zigzag and a CT foot ascender. Spikes a big no-no unless it's a removal. I don't see why I can't prune in the summer ( unless it's a crepe mental or something) . Pictures I will have to look for ( I always forget to take before pictures but I will look around) and as for insurance Hell yeah I have insurance!!!! 2 mil gen liability and a good health insurance policy. I'm also getting my HIC license soon.
> I'm not some hack running around topping trees and spiking beautiful redwoods lmfao.


"Crepe mental" ? Summer pruning invites bugs which carry oak wilt and other nasties jfyi. Good your not a hack! So lets see your ready for this?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

Maybe this


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> "Crepe mental" ? Summer pruning invites bugs which carry oak wilt and other nasties jfyi. Good your not a hack! So lets see your ready for this?


" crepe mertal"
You must really not like newbies man! I'm just trying to learn, no need for sarcasm my friend. And btw the only way I would do THAT job is if there was a tree very near by I could set my block me somewhere nice and high. Other g an that, no, I am not ready.


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Maybe this


This isn't so bad. Just have to take it slow and be careful.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

her


david1332 said:


> " crepe mertal"
> You must really not like newbies man! I'm just trying to learn, no need for sarcasm my friend. And btw the only way I would do THAT job is if there was a tree very near by I could set my block me somewhere nice and high. Other g an that, no, I am not ready.


No I like newbies, I just don't understand why they all seem to bypass learning on a job. At least you are teachable but man I gotta say this 18 and a while watching is a long way from a business "just sayin"


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

david1332 said:


> This isn't so bad. Just have to take it slow and be careful.


Brother no way you should climb that one lol I have 36 years climbing and I wouldn't climb it! Hers another view of that butt!


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> her
> 
> No I like newbies, I just don't understand why they all seem to bypass learning on a job. At least you are teachable but man I gotta say this 18 and a while watching is a long way from a business "just sayin"


Well this is the first year I'm doing true tree work. I have a decent sized landscaping company ( which is my main operation) but I'm trying to expand trees because I love doing them! I Have 3 guys that are pretty much full time and access to a lot more for part time stuff me when I'm really busy. I'm an LLC and have insurance so I'm very legit. And as for learning on a job, hats nice and all but it doesn't pay the bills! I can't do what I want/ need to do working for $12 an hour as a grounds guy. College is crazy expensive.


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Brother no way you should climb that one lol I have 36 years climbing and I wouldn't climb it! Hers another view of that butt!


Oh **** I just noticed all that rot lmao. Yeah that's a no-no


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

david1332 said:


> Well this is the first year I'm doing true tree work. I have a decent sized landscaping company ( which is my main operation) but I'm trying to expand trees because I love doing them! I Have 3 guys that are pretty much full time and access to a lot more for part time stuff me when I'm really busy. I'm an LLC and have insurance so I'm very legit. And as for learning on a job, hats nice and all but it doesn't pay the bills! I can't do what I want/ need to do working for $12 an hour as a grounds guy. College is crazy expensive.


Whats your major ?


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Whats your major ?
> View attachment 511405


I'm a Biology major ( pre-professional) I want to be a P.A.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

david1332 said:


> I'm a Biology major ( pre-professional) I want to be a P.A.


Stick with it and hire a good production climber bid jobs enough to pay them and learn that way!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

I mean stick with school


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

I know you like climbing and sounds like your using your head. I'm sorry I came off rude but I see people everyday that get in the business, no real experience and trash the market.


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Stick with it and hire a good production climber bid jobs enough to pay them and learn that way!


Not really too many of those out here who contract climb. Plus I only do about 3-4 days of tree work a week so it's not enough to have a full time climber . Besides I like doing what I do lmao. I think a mason dump and a small, cheaper chipper is my best bet.


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> I know you like climbing and sounds like your using your head. I'm sorry I came off rude but I see people everyday that get in the business, no real experience and trash the market.


No I hear ya man! I try very , very hard not to underbid on jobs! ( usually a couple hundred under the big boys around here) however that's because I have lower overhead. No way I'm going to prune and deadwood your 60 foot oak for $400 or take down a row of pines for $500 haha. I get underbid allllllllll the time, but that's cool, I make what I have to make in order to be profitable, and if that means not working a day a week that's fine by me. It opens up a day for paperwork and estimates!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

david1332 said:


> Not really too many of those out here who contract climb. Plus I only do about 3-4 days of tree work a week so it's not enough to have a full time climber . Besides I like doing what I do lmao. I think a mason dump and a small, cheaper chipper is my best bet.



Well tip wise take it slow read all you can do you have the tree climbers companion book ? 
One way to separate you and further your knowledge is arboriculture integrated management of landscape trees, shrubs, and vines richard w harris james r clark nelda p matheny it is very in depth. I would suggest studying it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

david1332 said:


> Not really too many of those out here who contract climb. Plus I only do about 3-4 days of tree work a week so it's not enough to have a full time climber . Besides I like doing what I do lmao. I think a mason dump and a small, cheaper chipper is my best bet.


Mason dumps are handy but you got to watch loads weight wise. Them dot boys can get brutal on over weight stuff! I'm using a mason dump myself now!


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Well tip wise take it slow read all you can do you have the tree climbers companion book ?
> One way to separate you and further your knowledge is arboriculture integrated management of landscape trees, shrubs, and vines richard w harris james r clark nelda p matheny it is very in depth. I would suggest studying it.


Yeah I have the tree climbers companion! I'm also gonna buy a few working climber DVDs . The truck I'm looking at is a 90s 7.3 diesel Ford F3 50 or 450 I'm not sure


----------



## stzacrack (Jul 4, 2016)

You're not supposed to prune trees such as elm during summertime months because the wounds make susceptible to pests/and or disease


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

david1332 said:


> Yeah I have the tree climbers companion! I'm also gonna buy a few working climber DVDs . The truck I'm looking at is a 90s 7.3 diesel Ford F3 50 or 450 I'm not sure


The last book i mentioned is the one that will further you. It will teach you all about the pressured vessels your climbing and give you the knowledge of what to do after you climb and what to tell your clients about care of their trees.
As far as the truck; should do ok for what your describing I'm using a gasser antique but she gets it done


----------



## stzacrack (Jul 4, 2016)

3-4 days a week is perfect for a contract climber that's 1000$-1400 a week you're very young I'm a little north of you and know 6-7 off the top of my head


----------



## stzacrack (Jul 4, 2016)

And no I'm not one of those 5-7


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

stzacrack said:


> You're not supposed to prune trees such as elm during summertime months because the wounds make susceptible to pests/and or disease


 Oak wilt is terrible here


----------



## david1332 (Jul 4, 2016)

stzacrack said:


> 3-4 days a week is perfect for a contract climber that's 1000$-1400 a week you're very young I'm a little north of you and know 6-7 off the top of my head


Could you put me in touch with one you trust? I can use him for my technical stuff.


----------



## stzacrack (Jul 4, 2016)

I honestly thought about how to put this nicely for a few hrs, but here it goes 

I trust them all, I only wonder can they trust you? Then again that is their problem, and I guess yours, though it would be your benefit to learn from an experienced legitimate arborist 

As it is beneficial to me as it is everyday at work


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 4, 2016)

stzacrack said:


> You're not supposed to prune trees such as elm during summertime months because the wounds make susceptible to pests/and or disease


Must be a regional thing because we do a majority of our pruning in the summer. We have to offer a discount sometimes to get customers to have us work in the winter. Most people want their trees pruned when they have leaves, even though it's not ideal for the tree. All tree guys know it's better for tree health to prune when it's dormant though. Just not a practical option since we have to work year-round.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 4, 2016)

crotchclimber said:


> Must be a regional thing because we do a majority of our pruning in the summer. We have to offer a discount sometimes to get customers to have us work in the winter. Most people want their trees pruned when they have leaves, even though it's not ideal for the tree. All tree guys know it's better for tree health to prune when it's dormant though. Just not a practical option since we have to work year-round.


Yeah you guys out there don't seem to have oak wilt but you do have eab.


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 5, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah you guys out there don't seem to have oak wilt but you do have eab.


Not much we can do about ash borers other than keep the wood local and inject the ashes with insecticide.


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 27, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> "Crepe mental" ? Summer pruning invites bugs which carry oak wilt and other nasties jfyi. Good your not a hack! So lets see your ready for this?


Man oh man, yer a kitty. Just that simple. A crusty old kitty. You suck, bro.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> Man oh man, yer a ****. Just that simple. A crusty old ****. You suck, bro.


I see, well my information was solid, my delivery was a bit blunt but I rectified it with David; so what the **** is your excuse? I mean I'm a crusty old **** so what does that make you? I mean a young **** or ?


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess. I just read a multitude of these posts.. you've never got anything positive to say. You suck. Straight up. **** attitude. Plus, you ain't all you crack yourself up to be, I'd bet.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> I guess. I just read a multitude of these posts.. you've never got anything positive to say. You suck. Straight up. **** attitude. Plus, you ain't all you crack yourself up to be, I'd bet.


Well feller; I don't crack my self up to be anything. I'm not sure your thinking is correct. I haven't seen you post too many positive posts yourself bucko.


----------



## treebilly (Jul 28, 2016)

All I can say is your climbing will get better with experience. As far as equipment goes, a chip truck and chipper are so much better than stacking on a trailer. I know from experience. A mini skid after that. 

Rope has been in this business almost as long as I've been alive so any advice he offers is sound. His advise about hiring a contract climber is great. You can learn a lot from someone who is at a level where the good ones are. I was self taught working for a tree service and was top dog. The problem was I had no one to teach me anything after my first six months and his main climber quit. Keep learning from anyone you can. The tree forums are great but nothing beats actually seeing it done up close.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2016)

treebilly said:


> All I can say is your climbing will get better with experience. As far as equipment goes, a chip truck and chipper are so much better than stacking on a trailer. I know from experience. A mini skid after that.
> 
> Rope has been in this business almost as long as I've been alive so any advice he offers is sound. His advise about hiring a contract climber is great. You can learn a lot from someone who is at a level where the good ones are. I was self taught working for a tree service and was top dog. The problem was I had no one to teach me anything after my first six months and his main climber quit. Keep learning from anyone you can. The tree forums are great but nothing beats actually seeing it done up close.


My best advice was the book I mentioned. If you or anyone really wants to get a leg up it will be through constant learning. arboriculture integrated management of landscape trees, shrubs, and vines richard w harris james r clark nelda p matheny is a great way to advance learning. I started too late in life and was content just climbing etc. The best advice I can put forth to young climbers is to read that book and others, as there will be a time that youthful ideals are plagued by an aging body! Knowledge can prepare you for things later in your arborist career.

Oh and never stop learning or you'll end up a crusty old ****


----------



## treebilly (Jul 28, 2016)

Oops. Sorry. Kinda lost track of things reading the interruption. I will agree though. Knowledge is power.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2016)

treebilly said:


> Oops. Sorry. Kinda lost track of things reading the interruption. I will agree though. Knowledge is power.


I found through much of my reading, many things I done prior were incorrect but many were also correct practice! I read now to attempt to repay my dues to the trees I mutilated for electricity in the 80s . It really doesn't matter the motive of why we seek to learn, it only matters we do.


----------



## JeffGu (Jul 28, 2016)

Well, all the other crusty old *****rz seem to have covered everything... oh, wait...


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 29, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> Oh and never stop learning or you'll end up a crusty old ****


...yup.


----------

